# Update on NMR Foster Maggie



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Mary is the president of the Northcentral Maltese Rescue.
Here's the info we got about Maggie before we picked her up:

"She's quiet", Mary sez...
"Never barks, even when the other dogs are barking", Mary sez...
"She doesn't bother the other dogs", Mary sez...
"She plays alone", Mary sez...
"She doesn't do steps", Mary sez...

NEVER BELIEVE MARY! :smrofl: Mary and I now joke that she had a 'different' dog.

Maggie is a sweetie! However, we had a minor incident with her. She's been scratching her ears a lot, despite the fact that there's no smell, and the ears look healthy and pink. Believe me, I KNEW her ears had been checked out. Well, the other night, I really dug around in her ear because she just wouldn't leave it alone. OMG! I found a HUGE mat of ear hair, tucked wa-a-ay down inside of her ear!! And I mean WAY down inside, like shoved 3/4 of the way up the ear canal. Tom and I fought with her for a long time, trying to pull out the hair, but Maggie was having none of it. It had to hurt like heck!! We finally quit trying.

Last night she kept me up half the night with her scratching. Sure enough, after digging a LOT more, I found a huge snarl tucked even further inside her *other *ear. ARGH! I called 3 vets before I found one who would get me in today.

They had to sedate Maggie because she was pretty adamant about not letting anyone touch her ears. She was only under for 7 minutes, and Dr Hospel got BOTH ears completely cleaned out. There's no infection, but we're treating her for a few days to hopefully prevent anything from starting, because the whole ear canal has to be irritated... in both ears!!

You know, I've dug buckets of crap out of the ears of rescue dogs before, but I've never had to deal with a nasty snarl shoved up the ear canal. This was something new in the way of owner neglect. In an earlier post, I briefly mentioned that she was in HORRIBLE grooming shape when surrendered. Luckily, she's made her way into rescue and will hopefully soon have a new home and loving family. Until then, she's safe and secure (& happy!) here with us.

oh yeah... and she gets car sick. ugh!.

Other than that, she's cute little stinker. =)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, poor Maggie! No wonder she was digging at her ears!

I'd love to see some new pictures!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, Becky, I'm going thru the same thing with Gulliver.

He's been scratching, and scratching. But no problem found.

So, Gully's case, it was his eyes. It did not occure to me.

He's only been here a short time, so didn't notice. Now he's on 
eye drops. 

I've had former rescue's with the "massive" crap in their ears. It's just terrible. 

Lovies to you, Tom, and Maggie (The Little Stinker) :wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you so much for relieving poor little Maggie of her misery! Thank goodness you took the time to really try and figure out what the problem was! I'm sure she feels immensely better! :aktion033:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (drclee @ May 29 2009, 04:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782891


> Thank you so much for relieving poor little Maggie of her misery! Thank goodness you took the time to really try and figure out what the problem was! I'm sure she feels immensely better! :aktion033:[/B]


You're welcome! You know, the first 4-5 days she was here, she never scratched once. I think that's why I was so perplexed. I know I had looked into (& sniffed) her ears, and I knew that Mary had done the same. Plus, Maggie spent a week at the vet clinic, where I know she was given the best care.

I am sure that if she'd have begun the scratching at either the clinic's or at Mary's, they'd have found the problem, too. I'm just pleased that Maggie's so happy.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE


> I've dug buckets of crap out of the ears of rescue dogs before[/B]


LMFAO!

Becky, I'm so happy you got to the bottom of the ear problem and that sweet little Maggie is doing so well. How about a picture?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Good detective work. I'm glad Maggie is now ear clean. Would love to see some pictures of the little stinker.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ May 29 2009, 04:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782866


> I'd love to see some new pictures![/B]


QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ May 29 2009, 05:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782910


> How about a picture?[/B]


QUOTE (revakb2 @ May 29 2009, 06:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782923


> Would love to see some pictures of the little stinker.[/B]


LMFO! Ok, OK! I get it!! :HistericalSmiley: I'll take some new pics and post 'em!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Glad she is feeling better
Pictures please


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ May 29 2009, 08:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782970


> Pictures please[/B]


Wise acre! LOL!
Here she is, mostly asleep, with spiked hair. Hey! We've got to have SOME fun with her!!
I'll try to catch some "awake" pics tomorrow.

Thanks for asking everybody!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sweet, sweet little girl! :wub: Thanks for the picture, Becky.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! Maggie is so cute! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Poor baby :wub: - so glad you figured out what was bothering her!


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

She is soooo sweet  How is she doing now?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am sooo far behind on posts and just saw your other thread about little Maggie as well . God love her! she's adorable!! 
Bless you for your rescue work.... you all are such blessings to these wee ones!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm liking the spike do. It adds character to the character. LOL


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ May 31 2009, 09:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783869


> I'm liking the spike do. It adds character to the character. LOL[/B]



I agree, Brit. Quite the character. The "spike" pic cracked me up ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, she is adorable. Does look pretty sleepy though LOL


----------

